# Brown or black?



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Photos are 1 and 2 years old. I wanted to get some input on thoughts of the color of the mulch in the picture or should I go darker this year (dark brown/black)?

In reality what's going to be the best accent for my Bermuda?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Black........


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm partial to brown, but I agree I would probably go with black for your house.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@Dico112lr4 I really like the look of your landscaping! I'd go with the lighter brown...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Black, it's not even close


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Black. The darker black color looks super sleek right when it goes in, and then over the course of the season, it will mellow out and become a dark brown. So you kind of get the best of both.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

All in on black then. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Anyone have a strong opinion on big box store bag mulch versus getting it from a supplier? I've always got the 2cu ft bags from Lowes/HD but have been wondering if the quality is better from a landscaping supplier.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer dyed cedar over hardwood mulch, so I buy bulk from a landscape supplier.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

erickdaniels said:


> @Dico112lr4 I really like the look of your landscaping! I'd go with the lighter brown...


Thanks! I spend a lot of time out there. I do the bed edging with a half moon edger. I started growing creeping fig up the stone portions last summer. I've planted a bunch of azaleas, gardenias, and hydrangeas around the side and back. I'm originally from up north so I've tried to incorporate more deciduous/flowering plants that you don't see as often in NC, but still do well here. Everything looks dead around the sides in the winter but great the rest of the time. Also did Confederate Jasmine and some ornamental grass along the back fence. Hoping to get it to spread to cover most of it. Don't have a picture from the other side.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Most dyed mulches are shredded pallets. Complete trash. I will never recommend or use these mulches. I use premium pine bark mulch. Not the nuggets. It breaks down over time and you never have to remove it, simply top it off every year.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Black


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Most dyed mulches are shredded pallets. Complete trash. I will never recommend or use these mulches. I use premium pine bark mulch. Not the nuggets. It breaks down over time and you never have to remove it, simply top it off every year.


I'm with you on this, most of them are absolute garbage. I had a hard time finding some last year, so I went with pinestraw. I'm going to search more diligently this year.


----------

